# Montreal Smoked Meat...



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 3, 2015)

BBQ Montreal Smoked Meat. 24hr cook at 200 degrees to an internal temperature of 195. Rested 4 hours to 160. Was the single largest piece of beef I've cooked yet, ~15LBS trimmed. 

Trimming the fat clods off without removing too much is so critical to the bark. Brain Sausage mentioned trimming the brisket to an even shape and removing any pieces that stick out is important to even cooking.

My method:
1.) Inject Brisket with meat curing ingredients (FAB, Sodium Erythrobate, Mortons Quick Cure, salt and water).
2.) Let sit in the refrigerator for 48HRS, overhauling every day. 
3.) Cover meat side only with Schwartz Montreal spices (from Schwart's)
4.) Cook on BBQ until internal temp came to 195, rest in cooler, wrapped in shrink, covered with a towel until internal is 160. 

Method passed the pull test. A good ole electric knife cuts pieces without any crumbs.

If you're saying, what's the difference between Pastrami and Smoked Meat, read this:

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/06/difference-between-pastrami-smoked-me...

http://schwartzsdeli.com

Happy Brisket Cooking

MB


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll be right over!


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 3, 2015)

That looks great! Was just in Montreal last week, and I finished my supply from Schwartz's already. Gotta try this.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 3, 2015)

This looks worth the effort! What's the tasty beverage in the background?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 3, 2015)

Is that an electric knife!?!?!?!?
FOR SHAME!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 3, 2015)

Bill, it's one of those Gosa beers. Chris, funny but an electric knife is the best tool for this job. Talk about a light saber, it's very empowering.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 3, 2015)

If Dennis used it, it's gotta work. Looks excellent! You used your new egg?


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 4, 2015)

Boy, this brings back a lot of memories. My dad was from Montreal and we'd go up there at least once a year when I was a kid. The smoked meat my uncles bought for our visits still makes my mouth water just thinking about it. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 4, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Is that an electric knife!?!?!?!?
> FOR SHAME!



A smoked pork shoulder is another candidate for carving with an electric knife. When that sucker is right on the verge of being ripe for pulling, the electric knife is the only way you can slice it. Talk about a tender sliced pork sandwich.

Now back to our main program. That brisket looks ... :hungry3:


----------



## daveb (Aug 4, 2015)

Not quite so fast. I know several "cooks" that have BBQ teams on the pro circuit. They almost universally use electric knives, esp on brisket products. I was giving one of them a hard time and he suggested a two brisket race. Me and the suji were a dim 2nd.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm really just giving Dennis a hard time. I'm pretty sure he appreciates it!:muahaha:

I know plenty of people, pros and home cooks that swear by the evil electric knife for certain tasks. I happened to beat my exec chef at the turkey slicing competition with a yanagi though.
Just keep in mind, when the robots take over.
When SkyNet is your master.

You shoulda said "NO" to the electric knife.

:threadjacked:


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Aug 5, 2015)

Montreal smoked meat on poutine...


----------



## goatgolfer (Aug 30, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> BBQ Montreal Smoked Meat. 24hr cook at 200 degrees to an internal temperature of 195. Rested 4 hours to 160. Was the single largest piece of beef I've cooked yet, ~15LBS trimmed.
> 
> Trimming the fat clods off without removing too much is so critical to the bark. Brain Sausage mentioned trimming the brisket to an even shape and removing any pieces that stick out is important to even cooking.
> 
> ...



The serious eats link about Montreal vs Pastrami was truncated: I found it by going to seriouseats.com and searching Montreal. Here is another attempt at making it clickable. http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/06/difference-between-pastrami-smoked-meat-katzs-schwartzs-mile-end.html


----------



## goatgolfer (Aug 30, 2015)

goatgolfer said:


> The serious eats link about Montreal vs Pastrami was truncated: I found it by going to seriouseats.com and searching Montreal. Here is another attempt at making it clickable. http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/06/difference-between-pastrami-smoked-meat-katzs-schwartzs-mile-end.html



I cooked the PorkStrami recipe I found from this link earlier. Pork Butt, Mortons tender quick, Coriander, cloves, mustard, bay leaf, garlic and 1 week. Baked it with Wright's liquid smoke. I posted my drooling in three sites tonight because the world must know. I have an electric slicer and a Forschner scalloped edge slicing knife. Couldn't take the time to find the electric. I use it for Turkey mostly. Well worth the use of a boner to dispatch the shoulder bone, wait one week, use the slicer to make a DA*N good piece of pig.


----------



## daveb (Aug 31, 2015)

Must not have happened...


----------

